# Using Dodo codes for the first time.



## LancashireLass (Jul 19, 2020)

Hi I have played New Horizons since the day it was released and my island is well established, my native fruit are Peach, I also have Pears, Cherries, Oranges and of course Coconuts.  The only one I need are Apples .  I have never travelled before and never had the opportunity i was wondering if anyone would mind me visiting them and would anyone like to visit my island Rosehill.  Also does anyone have any tips?
many thanks
Jane.


----------



## Buffi (Jul 19, 2020)

I have apples for you You can come visit our island. 
So what happens is I’ll open my gate and send you a DM with the dodo code. Feel free to shop and explore and I’ll give you the apples.


----------



## Anblick (Jul 19, 2020)

Hey, I will come to your island and bring you apples! For dodo code, to make one you just go into the airport, talk to ya dude behind the counter, and tell him you want visitors and that you want them to be able to come with the code and you get options if you only want people from your friends list or anybody you send the code to (which since obvi I'm not on your DS friends list you would pick 'the more the merrier') and he'll give you the code! 

And pretty much same for inputting a code to go to somebody, you'd pick "I want to travel" or whatever the wording is and then he has options for that too, either you can connect with somebody locally like if you're in the same room with a friend or online like 99.999% of the time XD and you can either then say you have a dodo code to enter, or if a friend just has their gates open you can search and it'll come up!

The friends/not friends thing is relevant partly because if you add somebody as a "best friend" they can use a shovel on your island and dig up flowers etc. but otherwise they can't. So you have some control over that!


----------



## LancashireLass (Jul 19, 2020)

Buffi said:


> I have apples for you You can come visit our island.
> So what happens is I’ll open my gate and send you a DM with the dodo code. Feel free to shop and explore and I’ll give you the apples.


Yes please is there anything you need. I have all the other fruits.
jane x


----------



## Buffi (Jul 19, 2020)

LancashireLass said:


> Yes please is there anything you need. I have all the other fruits.
> jane x


No thank you

	Post automatically merged: Jul 19, 2020



Buffi said:


> No thank you


I’ll open my gate now


----------



## LancashireLass (Jul 19, 2020)

Anblick said:


> Hey, I will come to your island and bring you apples! For dodo code, to make one you just go into the airport, talk to ya dude behind the counter, and tell him you want visitors and that you want them to be able to come with the code and you get options if you only want people from your friends list or anybody you send the code to (which since obvi I'm not on your DS friends list you would pick 'the more the merrier') and he'll give you the code!
> 
> And pretty much same for inputting a code to go to somebody, you'd pick "I want to travel" or whatever the wording is and then he has options for that too, either you can connect with somebody locally like if you're in the same room with a friend or online like 99.999% of the time XD and you can either then say you have a dodo code to enter, or if a friend just has their gates open you can search and it'll come up!
> 
> The friends/not friends thing is relevant partly because if you add somebody as a "best friend" they can use a shovel on your island and dig up flowers etc. but otherwise they can't. So you have some control over that!


Hi thank you for getting back to me my dodo code is 4YH22 my gates are open x


----------



## Anblick (Jul 19, 2020)

LancashireLass said:


> Hi thank you for getting back to me my dodo code is 4YH22 my gates are open x


Of course!  I'll be over in just a second with HECKIN APPLES 

	Post automatically merged: Jul 19, 2020

Bah it's not letting me enter that one :< ?


----------

